# Hartford City, IN - Golden Puppy



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello! I just got back from visiting a shelter in Hartford City, IN about an hour North of Indianapolis. I have been looking into breeders in my area but I'm staying open to adoption if the right match comes along. 

Well, I fell in love with this beautiful skinny little full blooded golden puppy on petfinder yesterday. He is being held under my name. They can only hold him until he is ready for adoption which will be sometime next week after he is healed from his neuter surgery. I will have to make a decision probably by Friday November 13. 

Here's the problem! I don't think I should take him.  

I honestly don't think I have enough time, energy, and training skills this poor boy needs. I wouldn't even know where to begin with him. They say he is 7-9 months old, I'm leaning more towards a pretty skinny 9-12 but, that's JMO. He is 100% starved for attention and is very sweet but a WILD boy. He was probably chained to a tree since he was a little baby but no one knows. He is going to need major work but I think he will come around if he has someone who can commit a ton of time and energy into him. Here is everything I know about him.

He is heartworm negative.
He is between 7 months to 1 year old.
He is pretty skinny but not starved.
From what I could tell he is 100% healthy, no hip or elbow problems.
He is 100% poorly bred GR but still very cute.
He took treats ok, not too gentle but not too mean.
He calmed down ONLY for treats and then immediately went back to crazy, which is a good sign.
His jumping is out of control which is my major concern because I have kids and I babysit. He just wanted to tackle me over and over like a football player but not in a mean way. It was more in a give me love way.
He has no food aggression that I can tell.
He plays well with other dogs (male and female).
Did not react to cats.
Has had a rough life to say the least.
I don't think he was abused. Tail was wagging the entire time.
He is kept in an out side kennel and his shelter is full.
They are not a high kill but they do put adoptable dogs down every week.
They probably will not put him down because he is so young.
He keeps his kennel clean. He only gets let out 2-3 times a day for an hour or so each time. 
He does not know sit.

Please, if you know someone who can take on such a sweet crazy puppy let me know! I would be willing to help with transport if he can go North of Hartford City.

I will attach his petfinder link ASAP.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15010781

here is the link!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

He sounds like a doll! I got Lucky when he was 9 months old. When we met him I thought it was going to be a little too much. He was jumping on my kids and just very energetic and playful. He still takes a lot of work BUT with classes and constantly working with him he has improved dramatically.

I hope someone can take this sweet guy if you are not able too.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

LuckyPup said:


> He sounds like a doll! I got Lucky when he was 9 months old. When we met him I thought it was going to be a little too much. He was jumping on my kids and just very energetic and playful. He still takes a lot of work BUT with classes and constantly working with him he has improved dramatically.
> 
> I hope someone can take this sweet guy if you are not able too.


The main problem is I work from 6am to 2pm 3-4 days a week and then come home and babysit afterschool until 6pm. My husband doesn't leave work until 8am though. All the kids would be fine with a small puppy but this guy would have to stay in a cage or outside until they all left. Then that leaves me maybe an hour with him after dinner and homework is done. 

My retired neighbor walks Scout everyday at 11am. She walks very well on a leash but I don't think this elderly man could handle this guy. If he even could I don't know if he would be willing to for what little money I pay him. I just don't know if it's possible for me to pull this off. I had my hopes up so high last night I couldn't even sleep.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Honestly I don't think it would be that difficult. He just needs some exercise and to get out and get his energy out!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

LuckyPup said:


> He sounds like a doll! I got Lucky when he was 9 months old. When we met him I thought it was going to be a little too much. He was jumping on my kids and just very energetic and playful. He still takes a lot of work BUT with classes and constantly working with him he has improved dramatically.
> 
> I hope someone can take this sweet guy if you are not able too.


I wish I thought he was just going to be a little too much.  Was Lucky an outside dog or an inside dog before you got him? How old are your kids?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Honestly I don't think it would be that difficult. He just needs some exercise and to get out and get his energy out!


I agree exercise and training. He wouldn't even sit for a treat.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you get him out of there and try it, and if it doesn't work, foster until a rescue has room or you can find an adopter? He is so moldable and he just needs attention. Then again I am a sucker. that's why I have five LOL including ones like that (and a human baby)


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, the lady said that after his surgery if no one else is on the list for him I can take him for a few days to try things out.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

heartofgold said:


> I wish I thought he was just going to be a little too much.  Was Lucky an outside dog or an inside dog before you got him? How old are your kids?


 
To be honest, I do not know what Lucky was. They said he was an inside dog. If he was an inside dog it was not too often.

My kids are 10 and 6. My 6 year old is very small for his age. Lucky definitely can/will bully him at times. What I mean by this, when playing fetch Lucky would NEVER give it to my son. If he gets a new toy he will NEVER let my son touch it. Never gets aggressive just does not like sharing with him...LOL. He is getting better with it.

The hardest part with Luck is he did not know any commands! It was a nightmare in the beginning. Especially since I am so new to having my own dog. 

It definitely, took a lot of work and dedication. But I will say the first day I met Lucky I was the only one saying no way (I really was worried). He was the worse when we visited than he ever has been.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes a dog in a run in a shelter is going to be confused and spaz out. A Golden more so, they are so friendly and he just so desperately wants attention. Mine act like complete morons when I come home after just leaving them for 20 minutes LOL I cannot imagine if they were locked up for days. After the few minutes of idiocy, they just go to sleep. Get up and follow me room to room, and sleep where-ever I am.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he would be much better once he has a room to run off some of that pent up energy. The one thing I qued on in your OP is that you babysit, a dog like this one will take work and time to teach to be calm around the kids you sit for. I think you are right to be aware that you don't have a lot of free time to work with him.

But if you can try him for a few days you may find he settles down easily and is eager to learn.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HeartofGOld*

HeartofGold

Do you have a fenced yard where he can run off some of that pent up energy with Scout?
I agree, if you can foster him until a rescue comes along or until you think he is a good fit that would be best.

It's possible once out of the shelter he might be a little calmer.
Many of us have to work all day and my Dogs have never had the luxury of someone walking them at noon, I have never been able to afford it.
We rescued our Smooch when she was 16 mos. old-she was a stray and we aren't sure if she lived inside or outside, but she is a wonderful dog. Our other dog Snobear was 5 mos. when we rescued her. Smooch did not know how to walk on a leash when we got her. My hubby worked with her everyday and she was amazing.

This boy is a beauty!'

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15010781


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH he is beautiful. I hope he is adopted soon WINK WINK Heartofgold


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Can you get him out of there and try it, and if it doesn't work, foster until a rescue has room or you can find an adopter? He is so moldable and he just needs attention. Then again I am a sucker. that's why I have five LOL including ones like that (and a human baby)


Jenna, not to hijack the thread, but is Brooklyn new? Was she one of the fosters you posted about a few weeks ago? I missed this story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful boy!*

This boy is a beauty.

I just emld. three Golden Ret. Rescues for him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Brooklyn is new. She isn't the same fat foster I had before. That was Ivy. She has a home. We flunked on Brooklyn on the 2nd day she was here lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heart of Gold*

*TO ALL AND HEART OF GOLD*

This lady from an Indy Gold. Ret. Rescue is willing to take Buddy if someone can help with transport.

Here is her email
Barb
[email protected][/B]

http://grca-nrc.org/rescues/in/sigrc.html


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I looked at petfinder, says he was adopted? Is that you or the rescue or someone else?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I just called the shelter and Buddy has been adopted! 

I don't know who rescued him but at least he has a home. I'm so glad, I wanted him so bad but with my work, babysitting, school schedule (I'm also taking two night classes) I don't think it would have been the best thing. My husband would have had to make a huge commitment too, and he doesn't have the patients I have. 

Well, maybe someday I'll get another pup.  I'm just so glad he has a home though!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heartofgold*

HEARTOFGOLD
I wonder if Buddy was adopted or rescued?
Did they say?


----------

